# Actinic VS. Dual Actinic



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I figure I'd jus put it out there. I just got a used 36" Current USA Orbit fixture for $60 (not bad, right?) and when I put it on, it seemed like the actinics didn't do anything. I had a yellow tank!  Now I'm definatly going to buy all new bulbs but he had the duals in there. Anywhoozle, I've never used dual actinics before and I wanted to see if anybody had the same problem. Too dim? Not enought of the blue we love? I don't know. Pros and cons would be great. Thanks! I'm off to look at comparison pics!


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know. I use T5HO's and the actinics are bright! Just four actinics lights up my tank awfully nice.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah but there's actually a "type"(?) of actinic that is called double actinic. It has your standard colored actinic (420?) with that real nice blue and the other bulb is actually a purple.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I think what you are referring to is what's called a 50/50 bulb. The compact fl. tubes are a twin tube bulb and the 50/50 would be one tube is the blue actinic and the other tube is something like a 10,000k tube to give you both the blue actinic and bright sun lighting for sw aquariums. Does that sound right? 
On the other hand there are all blue actinic bulbs and all 10,000k or 6700k or whatever one desires.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Definatly not 50/50s. 









The left pc is dual actinic. 

Here's another pic to do slightly more justice.
http://www.marineandreef.com/v/vspfiles/photos/RCU02036-2T.jpg
One blue, one purple. Apparently these are used a lot less than I thought!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

That blue/purple is a 50/50. It's half actinic and the purple is likely is a clormax type bulb to bring out the color of fish and coral. It's wouldn't be a plant bulb because mixing actinic and plants bulb isn't necessary. Although they may try to sell anything these days.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm. Interesting...


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would replace the 50/50 on the right with a dual daytime (10,000k) bulb. That should balance out the actinics.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah. That's what I'd do.


----------

